# Worship Bragging Rights?



## dcomin (Aug 15, 2008)

Just came across this t-shirt at the Lark News web site... might have to get me one!


----------



## VictorBravo (Aug 15, 2008)

dcomin said:


> Just came across this t-shirt at the Lark News web site... might have to get me one!



I'm sure that will advance the RPW cause into the mainstream!


----------



## Christusregnat (Aug 15, 2008)

victorbravo said:


> I'm sure that will advance the RPW cause into the mainstream!



Looks more like the APW...............



















The Arrogant Principal of Worship 

Adam


----------



## DMcFadden (Aug 15, 2008)

Doug,

I thought you would be more in this tradition . . .






On the other hand, in light of what is happening tomorrow, this might be appropriate . . .


----------



## Sonoftheday (Aug 15, 2008)

dcomin said:


> Just came across this t-shirt at the Lark News web site... might have to get me one!



Would it be wrong of me to buy that shirt as a gift for some of my friends?  It such a weird thing to be proud of, but to be fair if the shirt said "I read my Bible better than you." it would certainly express the sinful pride that is so often in my heart.


PS what is happening tommorow??


----------

